# VIM with python3 support from ports?



## morph (Mar 31, 2011)

I would like to compile vim with included python3 support to use it as a Python IDE on my workstation. But I don't know how to set the options for python 3 support. Previously, I had built it on Ubuntu linux from sources, where it was no problem by using: *configure --enable-python3interp*. But it seems that I can't use this option with ports. With Ubuntu I needed also a python-dev package, which doesn't seem to be in the ports. No idea where to get it for FreeBSD.

Is there any way to get vim running under FreeBSD with full python3 support?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 31, 2011)

Look in the Makefile in /usr/ports/editors/vim. Not sure why this isn't covered using *make config*, but it appears to be a matter of including it on the *make* command line.


----------



## morph (Apr 1, 2011)

I edited the Makefile and added --enable-python3interp (Is there another way to set these options than editing the Makefile of the port?). 

It compiles, but omnicomplete still doesn't work. Make returns a message: 
	
	



```
checking Python's configuration directory... Can't find it!
```
 So I added --with-python3-config-dir=/usr/local/lib/python3.2/config-3.2.mu to my Makefile and compiled again. But now I get a message: 
	
	



```
checking if compile and link flags for python 3 are sane... : NO PYTHON3 DISABLED
```

Don't know where else Python3 could be disabled


----------



## morph (Apr 2, 2011)

What I found out now is, that for compiling vim with Python3-support, the python header files are needed. For Ubuntu, they are in the package python-dev, but there is no python-dev in the ports. After using google, it seems that a file named python.h is needed, but there is no python.h on my system and I don't know where to get it.

Is there anyone who can help me?

morph


----------

